# Hundreds Of Ugandan Children Die By The Hands Of Fake Missionary Doctor



## Anacaona (Jul 4, 2019)

And she will likely not face prosecution


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 4, 2019)

How did the 100 children die?


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 4, 2019)

I saw a video awhile back on a white female scanner in Africa but I'm not sure it's the same person. I don't think that woman pretended to be a doctor but there was something shady about the man she was involved with and the money was all the way funny.


----------



## Anacaona (Jul 4, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> How did the 100 children die?



Various reasons from medical experimentation. I didn't want to post a long article and she quickly removed incriminating posts from her old white savior blog: 
- Walked around in a white coat/stethoscope with not event a college degree impersonating a medical doctor, and 'examined' patients and dispensed medications
- Transferred malnourished children from local hospitals to her facility for 'treatment' including blood transfusions 
- Continued to provide 'medical care' to children after closed her facility and ordered her to stop what she was doing


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 5, 2019)

She is a criminal, and deserves to in solitary confinement in jail forevermore, with pictures of her victims the only images she is allowed to see... but this kind of thing would not happen if developing countries prioritized the safety of their people and stopped letting in all these white "missionaries" and NGOs to do whatever they want. And the other side of it is that the people of these countries must stop believing that white skin automatically equals expertise and experience. There are no white saviours; there never have been; there never will be.


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2019)

She needs to be assessed  for mental illness


----------



## Everything Zen (Jul 7, 2019)

^^^ No she doesn’t not at this point. I mean maybe from the electric chair


----------

